# Fla. sheriff killed in charity bus race accident on his 47th birthday



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*NEW SMYRNA BEACH*, Fla.- A Florida sheriff was killed on his 47th birthday during an accident at a charity school bus race, the Florida Highway Patrol said Sunday.

Lake County Sheriff Chris Daniels Sr. died at the Battle of the Badges, an annual charity race for Florida Sheriff's Youth Ranches at the New Smyrna Speedway, officials said.

Witnesses said Daniels' bus spun out of control after colliding with another bus on the 12th lap of the 15-lap race. He ended up on the track and was killed by a third bus.

The FHP was investigating. The Lake County's sheriff's office didn't return calls Sunday.

"It's devastating and unbelievable," said Lake County jail operations chief Gary Borders, who saw the crash from the stands.

The event was canceled after the crash, track general manager Terry Roberts said. He said the drivers all wear seat belts and helmets and the buses are equipped with devices that limit speeds to a maximum of 45 to 50 mph.

Daniels, a Republican, was elected in 2004, the first newly elected sheriff in Lake County in 15 years.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Florida Sheriff Died From Blunt Force Trauma

*Story by wesh.com*

Lake County Sheriff Chris Daniels died from blunt force trauma to the head, chest and abdomen, according to the Volusia County Medical Examiner's Office. Daniels was killed while participating in a charity bus race on Saturday night at the New Smyrna Speedway, WESH 2 News reported. Meanwhile, some home video of the crash is raising safety concerns about the race. The video was recorded by a fan in the grandstands. Eric Robbins recorded what happened moments before Daniels was killed. The Lake County sheriff was in a blue bus with the doors wide open. The crowd cheered when his bus was bumped by Seminole County Sheriff Don Eslinger's bus. Daniels' bus then spun out of control, and a few minutes later, he was found dead on the track. The home video is raising safety concerns. One reason is that Daniels' bus doors were wide open as he raced down the track. "You realize watching the video over that you're essentially seeing the last few minutes of this gentleman's life," Robbins said. Source told WESH-2 News that Daniels was thrown from the bus and run over. The Florida Highway Patrol is investigating and is expected to release new information about the fatal crash on Tuesday. Previous Stories: October 16, 2006: Funeral Arrangements Made For Sheriff Daniels October 16, 2006: Lake County Sheriff Dies At Charity Event


----------

